# Feeling purrfectly welcome



## HeatherG (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
My sister told me about this board so I came over to check it out and love it here. I am a proud owner of three rescue cats and rescued dog. No special breeds, tabby mixes, a grey tabby and a lab/husky dog. My oldest cat is 18 and the youngest is around 7. Time flies, it is hard to believe that they are that old. Mike the eldest has a third degree heart block which he has had pretty well all of his life. He is doing prettywell despite of it. Have a great day everyone!

Heather


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

You are the right person at the right place - cat lovers and animals lovers alike. You sound like a very compassionate person to have rescued those animals to call your own. A very warm welcome to this wonderful forum, Heather!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Most welcome Heather! You will fit right in.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Heather!


----------



## MelV (Aug 1, 2004)

Heather! Your sister has been busy today!!! She got me here too. Hmmm...gotta wonder. :mrgreen: 
Purrs,
Mel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great! Two for the price of one! :wink: I'm so glad she told you about us. Welcome.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum !


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Heather. I know what you mean about time flying but I still see my cats as my little babies :lol:


----------

